# Need Assistance On Choosing One Of These Surround Sounds.



## Tamafaba (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello everyone and thank you for looking at my thread!:T

I have looked and looked and i finally found something i liked. I liked the Onkyo Ht-S6200 a lot which i saw on a bunch of reviews online and they all were mostly saying good things about it.
Any who i looked for dealers around here so could see it personally but i couldn't find any so i was just going to buy it on an online site that i found BUT then i came across the Onkyo Ht-S6300??? So i said hmmm is this a newer model?? Or is it just a different one with that 3D stuff and a little bit better technology? 
I have a 55 lg 120 hz tv and im NOT getting a 3d one and i already have a bluray player (PS3)
Which Onkyo home theater surround sound is better?

Since i haven't posted up more than 5 posts i can't give the site! but if you go to the onkyousa site you will see these.
Onkyo HT-S6200 
Onkyo HT-S6300 

If you look carefully and go to one of the links i gave you up ahead you can see that the Onkyo HT-S6200 is actually above the Onkyo HT-S6300...in the list? do you see that? do yah? does that mean the 6200 is better?? I don't knowww:help::help::help::help::help:


I don't know a lot about surround sounds so I'm not sure which one to buy now.
But i don't know if the 6300 is a better version a newer version or not as good.Or if the technology is better and i should just go with the 6300 if it is worth it? I don't need to buy something i'm not doing to use.
I don't know but any help i would greatly appreciate it!! Thank you for your time. And if i could i would take you out for lunch for your help! YEAH! :}


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...tertainment-Package-includes-iPod-Dock/1.html
is probably the cheapest deal.

If you want to build in pieces(most fun and cost effective) I suggest you start with a receiver, sub and 2 speakers. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/321847-REG/Behringer_B2030P_B2030P_2_Way_Passive.html

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-635

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...atts-channel-5.1-Home-Theater-Receiver/1.html.

You could always replace the sub and speakers with better ones down the line too.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

From the specs, it looks like the 6200 and 6300 are identical, with the 6300 being the newer model, with the following exceptions:

6300 has HDMI 1.4 (supporting 3D passthrough), analog upconversion to HDMI, basic onscreen display for setup.

The Onkyo site has a great comparison too so that you can see for yourself. What is your budget? I still think you might do better assembling separates as lsiberian has suggested.


----------

